# curved cmu wall w/cultured stone...



## prosper (Jun 13, 2011)

How is everyone laying up cmu walls (2course high) with a curve say 6-8 ft radius when cultured stone is going to be used being that the face will be "rough" from the overhang of courses ? I have done straight walls but not curves and this would be my first.

I have seen some use half blocks to lessen the sharp points when adding courses but then keeping running bond seems like a pain, even more when adding rebar to the cores. 

Is anyone parging the whole wall? I just worry about how think a parge coat would be and then putting on the stone.

I know some might say pour the wall but there will be sitting walls and columns as part of this curve so I think cmu might be best (aside from my issue).

Any advice would be great!


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

You would have a better finished product using real multi-wythe stone, and probably come out cheaper.


----------



## prosper (Jun 13, 2011)

*?*



Tscarborough said:


> You would have a better finished product using real multi-wythe stone, and probably come out cheaper.


I dont follow. use 2 wythes (rows) of cmu or are you referring to a different product or real natural stone?


PS I am trying to not use srw wall, everyone else is trying to get me to use that, but the cost would be high for a small wall plus I have other cultured stone hardscape that I want to match.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You might need to use 1/2 block, depends on the cultured stone and radius. Beam out the top course and pour it.


----------



## prosper (Jun 13, 2011)

*8 ft curve*

The curve will be about 8ft, looking to use eldorado ledgestone. I thought about 1/2 block, will I have an issue with the bond on filling with rebar?

I did see pics here of someone using a straight stack bond but I dont know about strength with those (this will be retaining 1/2 of a 20 *20 raised patio). i am suprised more people havent used this stone on curves, is is because of the same issue I am facing?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

If you use vertical and horizontal steel reinforcement it will be plenty strong. Im not sure people do a whole lot of radius work ,I know I dont.


----------



## prosper (Jun 13, 2011)

*forgot..*

I forgot to mention that this curve would have a finished inside and outside face since it would also be a sitting wall.

So for a stack bond 16 inches high you think that horizontal wire and vertical rebar would work? It makes me nervous for strength issues.

Maybe I need to bite the bullet and just use a 90 degree corner instead of this curve....the home and yard already has alot of sharp corners thats why I wanted to go with a curve.

Thanks


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

No not wire. I would lay both courses with beam blocks, or cut them out yourself if you use 1/2 blocks. Put #5 rebar in each coarse with a 2' overlap horizontally. When you pour the footing put #5 rebar every 32" on center. Pour the whole thing when your done.


----------



## prosper (Jun 13, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks, that makes sense (alot more work but I dont see an easier way myself . I would go srw but I dont like the colors the local supplier has and I think a cultured stone column looks alot better.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Its not really that much work. If you have a gas saw you can blow through all of them in about 10 minutes or so.


----------



## prosper (Jun 13, 2011)

*radius*

I have to check the radius since many of the ledgestone flats can be long, making it a little chopier to install vs other profiles and I would also have to do the inside. Depends if I feel like a challenge.

Here are a few pics that got me thinking, the first one is from someone here.


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

We have done this a bunch of times (only using a real cut veneer). We cut the blocks when needed and use a scratch coat to get a smoother radius. Like mentioned... just grout all the cells of the block. Personally, Im not sure i would use any horizontal reinforcement in the block. Your wall is only 16" tall for sitting/decorative purposes no? Some verticals for sure.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

We build these type of curving walls often and construct like the captain. We cut the block as need and core fill with concrete and rebar. this picture shows real cut veneer but goes on the same as the faux stone you want to use. 8" x 8" x8" block is also useful.
The photo shows a 9' radius.


----------



## prosper (Jun 13, 2011)

natural1 and captain:

So you both use stack bond and half blocks or cut blocks when needed?
This is a 16" wall that will support a raised patio but also an 8' portion of it (30' long) will have another 20" up for a sitting wall.

I wont beat this to death any more and do appreciate the help. I was amazed on how often the same srw topics are brought up but nothing like this.

natrual1, I am in your area, where do you get your real thin stone and how is it $ compared to faux stone? The last time I did this and checked it was MUCH higher but I would like to think about installing the real stuff if it fits into budget.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Same concept if supporting a patio just be sure you have a good footing and core fill.
I get my cut stone for "the stone center of carolina". On hwy 55 in Durham. A lot of cut stone to choose from. On average you can expect to pay between 8 and 12 dollars a sq. ft. The last photo that stone cost 8.

Here is a raised patio we did last year. Pretty tall wall so we used 12" block and core filled with re-bar.


----------



## prosper (Jun 13, 2011)

*nice*



natural1 said:


> Same concept if supporting a patio just be sure you have a good footing and core fill.
> I get my cut stone for "the stone center of carolina". On hwy 55 in Durham. A lot of cut stone to choose from. On average you can expect to pay between 8 and 12 dollars a sq. ft. The last photo that stone cost 8.
> 
> Here is a raised patio we did last year. Pretty tall wall so we used 12" block and core filled with re-bar.


Looks good, so on that wall did you stack or running bond? My wall on the "seat wall corner" will be 16" retaining and 20"seat wall on top of it for a lin ft of about 8-10ft. Should I go to 12" block vs 8"? At what height do you use 12" instead? 

I remember that the backs of the natual thin cut were smooth, any issue sticking them? Do you always use flagstone to cap? The stone center on 55 is a nice place to spend some dough!


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

prosper said:


> Should I go to 12" block vs 8"? At what height do you use 12" instead?


Just build it the way I told you to and you can retain an elephant if you had to lol.


----------



## raskolnikov (Mar 10, 2008)

prosper,
JBM is a sage in this instance, rub on, rub off!

D.


----------

